
Keynote: KubeCon Opening Keynote – Kelsey Hightower, Google - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07jq-5VbBVQ
======
akswamy
The above link is a year old. Here is the link to Kesley's keynote from last
week's KubeCon+CloudNativeCon.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNa3xK2GFKY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNa3xK2GFKY)

